# Man with a van - Coimbra/Penacova



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Does anyone know of a man with a small van that could do a little removal job from Coimbra to Penacova please?


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

I've kept a note of someone who was presumably recommended on here....vanmanbill.com. I've got no idea if he's still around, but it may be worth trying.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

smudges said:


> I've kept a note of someone who was presumably recommended on here....vanmanbill.com. I've got no idea if he's still around, but it may be worth trying.


Good morning Smudges. Thanks for that and he is still around. I've added him to my list of useful contacts too.


----------

